# Can I keep a sunglow leopard gecko in with an albino or a normal leopard gecko?



## Gecko007 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm saving up to be able to keep a pair of leopard geckos, (any advice about genders and breeding, that would be helpful as well) but, I'm not certain if I can put different morphs together in one tank. I've looked on the Internet and couldn't find anything so if you could help me I would be greatful. Thanks.


----------



## Nikster199 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gecko007 said:


> I'm saving up to be able to keep a pair of leopard geckos, (any advice about genders and breeding, that would be helpful as well) but, I'm not certain if I can put different morphs together in one tank. I've looked on the Internet and couldn't find anything so if you could help me I would be greatful. Thanks.


I'm new to leopard geckos but it's okay to keep females together but not males and if you keep males and females together they may breed also the male can stress out the female sometimes

As for different morphs I don't see why not I've heard of/seen it been done quite a few times (Correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Gecko007 said:


> I'm saving up to be able to keep a pair of leopard geckos, (any advice about genders and breeding, that would be helpful as well) but, I'm not certain if I can put different morphs together in one tank. I've looked on the Internet and couldn't find anything so if you could help me I would be greatful. Thanks.


Will this be the first time you have owned a lizard, or even a reptile?

If it is then I would advise you keep them as 'pets' to begin with. What I mean is keep them separate especially if they are both male or male and female, and don't put them together to breed. I really don't get why people have to get a pair of geckos and look to breed them as quickly as possible. Just keep them for a few years and gain experience and if you feel ready try your hand at breeding. Breeding - although easy, most of the time, can cause huge expenses and sometimes injuries to one or both the geckos. 

If not then go ahead with the breeding but I would still say keep the geckos separate apart from when they are doing the deed. There is nothing wrong with keeping multiple morphs together apart from the fact that you won't know who's eggs are who's if you have more than one female. This resulting in you not knowing what genetics will be in which geckos and when sold, probably wrongly labeled, will mess up any further breeding from those geckos and their offspring. Just make sure the lizards are the same species and you should be fine.


As for this - "any advice about genders and breeding, that would be helpful as well" - it is generally a good rule to go with a male and a female for breeding...

I'm not trying to put you off breeding( well I am actually ), it's just people need to know that it isn't going to make you money and it certainly shouldn't be undertaken by someone with little to no experience with reptiles, never mind leopard geckos.



Gavin.


----------



## Gecko007 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Gavin, when I said genders I meant how many male and females to keep together and what ratio.
Yes this is going to be my first reptile as a pet but I just want it to be a smooth process.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Gecko007 said:


> Thanks Gavin, when I said genders I meant how many male and females to keep together and what ratio.
> Yes this is going to be my first reptile as a pet but I just want it to be a smooth process.


Yeah I know, I was just jesting. Never have two males together, other than that it doesn't really matter but it is better having more than one female so the male doesn't hassle one too much. It also depends how big your vivarium is, for a pair I would go no less than 4'x2'x2' and would add an extra foot of length for ever gecko after that. I've already made my views on keeping them together, especially when you are a new keeper, so I will leave it at that. 



Gavin.


----------

